# Mac ne s'allume plus, mais démarre.



## mac'ac (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un macbook pro 15p datant de décembre 2007. Il marchait très bien jusqu'à mercredi dernier (pas de problèmes, ne ramait pas, pas de beug, pas reçu de choque).

1 ) Mercredi, en voulant le sortir de sa veille, il ne répondait plus du tout (mais voyant lumineux de devant allumé); alors je l'ai éteint de force... Mais à l'allumage même problème : l'ordi est alumé, le lecteur tourne, ventillo aussi, mais l'écran reste noir et il n'y a pas le son de démarrage.

2) J'ai effectué un diagnostique chez apple qui m'ont dit que c'était la carte mère.

3) Je l'ai démonté pour récupérer mon disque dur et mes données.
Quand je l'ai refermé : Youpi !!! ça remarchait ^^
De retour chez apple store, il font une vérification du matériel, fonctionnement des disques et cartes : tout indique que tous mes appareils fonctionnent correctement ...

4) Sauf que le lendemain, rebelote, l'ordi me fait la même chose que dis ci-dessus en 1).

Auriez-vous une idée de ce qu'il se passe, ça ressemble à un faux contacte mais apple store me dis que c'est la carte mère (= 500 euros de réparation et rien d'autre à faire...) ??
Je suis sûre qu'il y a une solution à mon problème, et que je peux m'en sortir à moindre coût...
Merci de me conseiller.


----------



## looping06110 (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

A mon avis, c'est pas certain à 100% sans avoir le mac dans les mains, mais vu la panne décrite, ce n'est pas la carte mère !

Je penserais plutôt à la backlight inverter de l'écran à changer ! et cela c'est bien moins cher qu'une CM !
Ce n'est pas une panne réservé à Mac ! Cela arrive aussi sur les PC portable.

Opération de réparation que j'effectue une vingtaine de fois par an sur les PC et sur quelques MAC 

Si ton MAC n'est plus sous garanti, je t'invite à demander des devis. Sachant bien que pour un devis pour ce genre de panne, cela nécessite un démontage de la la coque, histoire d'assurer à 100% de l'origine de la panne.

Je suis disponible par email, pour plus de détail sur un devis éventuel


----------



## mac'ac (14 Mai 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse et ton conseil, 

Si j'ai bien compris tu sembles dire que ça viendrait de l'écran ? (ça serait une bonne nouvelle ça ^^) Mais je crois que le clavier ne répond pas également car les techniciens ont essayé divers manipulations avec le clavier (réinitialisation carte), rien ne réagissait, même la touche Maj.

Est-ce que le cas d'un problème d'écran peut aussi endommager le clavier...? Ces deux choses peuvent être liées ??

Merci bien d'avance !!!


----------



## renan35 (14 Mai 2012)

comme beaucoup beaucoup de macbook pro de cette generation c'est surement la puce graphique. Il y a plein de cas comme vous d' "écran noir sur macbook pro 15 de 2007-2008"....

Démarrez le macbook, laissez le tournez 15-20 mini. Eteignez et redémarrez direct, en principe s'il démarre normalement c'est la puce graphique qui est déssoudée. Par contre il faut désactiver  la mise en veille , car il est presque sur qu'il ne ressortira pas de la veille.

Cette astuce fonctionnera 2-3 fois peut etre, mais pas indéfiniment.
Si vous avez un écran PC vous pouvez le branchez pour voir ce qui se passe (si c'est l inverter, 

je n'ai jamais vu un inverter MAC tomber en panne...


----------



## mac'ac (14 Mai 2012)

ok je vais essayer cette astuces en rentrant ce soir. Merci !

(par contre, j'ai déjà essayé de brancher mon macbook pro sur un autre écran... et il n'y avait malheureusement aucune image, juste un écran noir et pas de signal).

C'est pas bon signe je crois.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci ^^


----------



## Deejay-Joe (15 Mai 2012)

Pour confirmé ce que dis looping06110 tu peux faire un peti test tout bête.

1 tu allume ton mac

2 tu prend une lampe de pochent tu l'allume, et tu le éclaire derrière l'écran ou ce trouve la pomme, n'hésite pas a mettre la lampe sur la pomme, sa va donc éclairé le milieux de l'écran.

La si tu vois ton fond d'écran (juste un rond car tu va éclaire que par la pomme) sa veux bien dire que le système d'éclairage d'écran est mort, si tu voir rien du tout, ces surement un souci de carte vidéo (connu sur cette génération de mbp ) et la je te conseil d'essayé avec un écran externe pour confirmé que ces bien un souci graphique .


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mai 2012)

mac'ac a dit:


> (par contre, j'ai déjà essayé de brancher mon macbook pro sur un autre écran... et il n'y avait malheureusement aucune image, juste un écran noir et pas de signal).


C'est normal si c'est bien la carte video qui est out.
Si tu as un autre Mac, démarre ton MBP en mode Target et tu pourras surement monter le disque dur de ton MBP sur l'autre Mac.

Pour la carte video, la Tech note d'Apple.


----------



## mac'ac (16 Mai 2012)

Salut,

J'ai donc testé l'astuce de la lampe de poche derrière la pomme ... et ça n'a rien donné (rien n'est affiché sur l'écran).
Il me reste à tester le démarrage en mode target avec un câble firewire (que je n'ai pas encore).

Sinon au sujet de la carte graphique NVIDIA, j'ai vu un peu partout sur le net qu'il y avait un problème...mais malheureusement les clients n'obtenaient quasiment jamais gain de cause donc c'est à mon avis peine perdu de réclamer quoi que ce soit même si c'est du à leur produit défectueux. (J'ai de plus en plus l'impression que les clients sont pris pour des idiots, en particulier chez apple avec leurs produits de luxe obsolètes).

Bref j'ai trouvé cette vidéo, qui montre exactement le problème qu'a mon ordi, et qui tente une opération assez osée : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzyW4cPLr0I

Merci encore pour vos conseils !


----------



## renan35 (16 Mai 2012)

mac'ac a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai donc testé l'astuce de la lampe de poche derrière la pomme ... et ça n'a rien donné (rien n'est affiché sur l'écran).
> Il me reste à tester le démarrage en mode target avec un câble firewire (que je n'ai pas encore).
> ...





Au décapeur thermique ce n'est pas tres risqué. Ca fera surement redémarré le macbook, mais la réparation ne tient pas longtemps.. il faudra le refaire souvent. (tous les mois, voire moins).


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mai 2012)

mac'ac a dit:


> Sinon au sujet de la carte graphique NVIDIA, j'ai vu un peu partout sur le net qu'il y avait un problème...mais malheureusement les clients n'obtenaient quasiment jamais gain de cause donc c'est à mon avis peine perdu de réclamer quoi que ce soit même si c'est du à leur produit défectueux.


J'ai eu le chgt de la carte mère de mon MBP 2007 pris en charge par Apple


----------



## mac'ac (16 Mai 2012)

Salut Sly44,

C'est bon à savoir !! ça donne de l'espoir ^^
Peux-tu m'en dire plus sur ce changement pris en charge par la société ?
C'était quoi le problème ?
En quelle année ?
Pas besoin de prouver que la défaillance vient de NVIDIA et pas directement de la carte mère ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mai 2012)

mac'ac a dit:


> Peux-tu m'en dire plus sur ce changement pris en charge par la société ?
> C'était quoi le problème ?
> En quelle année ?
> Pas besoin de prouver que la défaillance vient de NVIDIA et pas directement de la carte mère ?


MBP 2007.

Plus d'affichage sur la machine; en mode Target, je voyais mon disque dur (pratique pour les sauvegardes). Je crois que le pb est arrivé en 2009 (juste avant Noel).

J'ai amené mon MBP chez mon concessionnaire (Nancy) qui (après tests) m'a confirmé que c'était la carte graphique qui était out. D'où changement de carte mère pris intégralement en charge par Apple (heureusement que Apple avait étendu la garantie !).


----------



## Deejay-Joe (17 Mai 2012)

apple avait étendu a 4 ans de garantie, donc je pense que ces un peux mort non ?


----------



## Fadasse (17 Mai 2012)

Ouais ben moi ils n'ont pas voulu le prendre en charge.
Il ne démarre même pas donc c'est bien la carte mère et pas la graphique, dommage

Faudrait peut-être que j'insiste lourdement, on ne sais jamais


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mai 2012)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> apple avait étendu a 4 ans de garantie, donc je pense que ces un peux mort non ?



Pas encore : 

_Ces ordinateurs ont été fabriqués approximativement entre mai 2007 et septembre 2008._

et

_Si le processeur graphique NVIDIA de votre MacBook Pro a présenté ou présente une défaillance dans les quatre ans qui suivent sa date dachat_


Et même si tu n'es plus dans les délais et qu'Apple refuse tout "geste", tu peux tjs aller au tribunal


----------



## macinapple (17 Mai 2012)

Tout d'abord, vous feriez mieux de tester le matériel de votre notebook.Second jeter un oeil à différentes parties des données d'essai, puis en juger.
Je pense que ce cas le plus probable est le vieillissement du matériel


----------



## stn64 (1 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de mac et j ai il y a 1 an acheter un imac.

Depuis 2 jours j ai un probleme quand je veux l allumer celui ci s allume j ai bien la petite musique a l allumage mais lecran reste noir.

Une fois j ai reussis a le faire fonctionner normalement mais j ai note un bug d affichage quand je bouje l ecran.
Depuis cela ne marche plus. Mon imac a 1 an et je pense que la garantie est terminé e j ai peur d en avoirpour cher. Quelqu un a une idée du probleme?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Septembre 2013)

Ca peut être un problème de carte graphique
Tu peux essayer un démarrage en mode sans extension (shift appuyée au démarrage).


----------



## stn64 (1 Septembre 2013)

Merci je vais essayé. 

Savez vous combien de temps son garantie les imac?
Le mien a tout juste 1 an et le temps de garantie n est pas preciser sur la facture d achat.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Septembre 2013)

1 an voire deux ans (mais bien lire l'article : Garantie Apple)


----------

